# nitrous didnt hit right?



## brandon05gto (Nov 9, 2009)

the major mods on my car are just a 228R cam and full exhaust. my nitrous kit is the zex wet kit with 75hp jets. when the nitrous engaged the car seemed to bog a little and the knock sensor flashed a few times then turned off. can any one tell me what happened and how i can fix it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Did you tune for the NO2?

2. Maybe you need bigger injectors/fuel pump as I'm betting you are liening out.

3. Do you have all the safety stuff and acessories for NO2? Bottle warmer, purge, ect...?


----------



## brandon05gto (Nov 9, 2009)

when i got the car tuned i told them i was going to run nitrous and they said it was good to go. other than timing what other aspects of tuning could affect my cars ability to run nitrous or do you think that it could be the timing? as far as the fuel system goes, that is what i was hoping the problem was. do you know if that lingenfelter high flow fuel pump kit works or would some bigger injectors do the trick? thanks for the help!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought with wet shots you had to tune it with the spray. But aside from that, it wouldn't be a bad choice in my mind to do injectors/fuel pump also as a sopporting mod.

Did you install colder spark plugs also?


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a stock 04 M6 and I have hit 150 5 or 6x and it hits. I use the BR7EF @ .034 are you sure the fuel was purged to the control module? Could have just gotten a shot of N2O alone for a sec. I wouldn't think a cam and a 75 shot would drain the rails. I don't really know I am just taking a guess.


----------

